# Social Category > South African Politics Forum > [Question] How to answer these two questions?

## alanchen

Hi,

I try to register on a South Africa forum, and during the registration the forum ask me the following two questions:

Question 1: If Helen Zille is Blue, then Julius Malema is what colour?

Question 2: What is the surname of the well-known politician who wears a red beret and is known as Juju?

I try to Google online but cannot find the answers. Can anyone help? Thank you very much

----------


## Mike C

I would imagine that the Blue refers to the colour of the DA party ... in which case the colour of Malema would be red.

And Juju is Julius Malema

----------


## alanchen

Hi,

Thank you so much. I try to use "Red" as the answer for Question 1 and "Malema" as the question 2 but both are incorrect. Why? The forum I try to register is http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/register.php . You can find the question in the middle of the registration form. And there are only two questions among which one of them will be selected in the form.

Thanks

----------


## stevepslab

Actually, I was also about to make account at mybroadband but i also facing this error and even after trying so many different answers, nothing is working. It seems something is wrong with them.

----------


## stevepslab

Also, I was trying to make account for my latest project *DELETED BY ADMIN* but still everything is same. Will post anything if anything will work in future.

----------


## Dave A

> Also, I was trying to make account for my latest project *DELETED BY ADMIN* but still everything is same. Will post anything if anything will work in future.


That just has to be the lamest spammy link building attempt ever  :Rofl:

----------


## HR Solutions

It's because you are out of country perhaps

----------

